# Feeling sick after progesterone passaries



## slimshady (Aug 19, 2011)

I started my passaries yesterday everytime I insert them after about half an hour I feel sick is it normal?


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Nausea is a very common side effect. The pessaries are effectively causing morning sickness as it's the progesterone hormone that rises in the body in early pregnancy.


----------

